# Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Ti



## zuuds

Just took this out for the first time this weekend, and it's fricken' awesome! It came with a Ritchey Zeta pro wheelset and Avid Shorty 4's, but I'm anti-canti, so I swapped those out for some Avid BB7 Road disc brakes, and had a wheelset built up with Stan's ZTR Crest rims, Velocity road disc hubs, and DT Comp 14/15 spokes. It came with a very uncomfortable off-brand saddle, so put on a WTB Rocket V. 

On-road, it's super plush. Took it on some singletrack, and I was pretty amazed at its rough terrain handling ability. Even with my semi-slick 32c Specialized Borough CX tires (aired down to 40psi), I was able to go 90% of the places I go on my full suspension mountain bike. 

Call me a bikesdirect shill if you must, but I love this bike!


----------



## zriggle

Don't the disc brakes make it not-exactly-legal to race?

EDIT: Sexy though, needs more mud!


----------



## suprcivic

depends on who is sanctioning the race, UCI or USAC


----------



## d2p

valve caps? really?


----------



## Coolhand

d2p said:


> valve caps? really?


Actually for muddy rides, they are not the worst idea. But you could have said- "Pull over sir, this is the Stem Police. You have too many spacers!"

I figure the OP is still tinkering with the fit though. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## zuuds

d2p said:


> valve caps? really?


Yep... AND valve stem nuts. I'm one of those people. If you look closely, you can see that I also installed plastic plugs to fill the unused canti bosses. 

The bike originally came with red valve caps!


----------



## zuuds

Coolhand said:


> Actually for muddy rides, they are not the worst idea. But you could have said- "Pull over sir, this is the Stem Police. You have too many spacers!"
> 
> I figure the OP is still tinkering with the fit though.
> 
> :thumbsup:



I knew I was going to catch hell for that! At least I have both of my QR skewer handles on the same side. . .


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

zuuds said:


> Yep... AND valve stem nuts. I'm one of those people. If you look closely, you can see that I also installed plastic plugs to fill the unused canti bosses.
> 
> The bike originally came with red valve caps!


And yet your rear brake cable appears to extend more than the recommended maximum of 20mm beyond the anchor bolt. :nonod:


----------



## zuuds

PeanutButterBreath said:


> And yet your rear brake cable appears to extend more than the recommended maximum of 20mm beyond the anchor bolt. :nonod:


Wow... tough crowd! There's so much anti-disc brake sentiment on this forum, I didn't expect anyone to be familiar with the BB7 installation instructions. :blush2:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

*Know thy enemy!*

Actually, I own several sets of BB7s and that little caveat stuck in my brain somehow.


----------



## Coolhand

zuuds said:


> Wow... tough crowd! There's so much anti-disc brake sentiment on this forum, I didn't expect anyone to be familiar with the BB7 installation instructions. :blush2:


Most of the anti-disc thoughts center around racing bikes. If you are going to use your bike for multi-use including mountain biking that isn't really the same issues.


----------



## yakimushi

I'd like to hear more about the Velocity disc hubs. Is the rear a 130mm? I had a hell of a time finding a 130mm disc hub when I started a CX build last year.


----------



## sonic_W

that's a sexy bike...how much does it weigh?


----------



## zuuds

yakimushi said:


> I'd like to hear more about the Velocity disc hubs. Is the rear a 130mm? I had a hell of a time finding a 130mm disc hub when I started a CX build last year.


Yes, it's 130mm. Your LBS can order one for you directly from Velocity. That's what my LBS did, but Velocity F&^%^&%$ed up my order, and it took a loooooong time to get it. Phil Wood is another option (heavy and big bucks), and some hubs can be converted to 130, check out this thread.


----------



## yakimushi

zuuds said:


> Yes, it's 130mm. Your LBS can order one for you directly from Velocity. That's what my LBS did, but Velocity F&^%^&%$ed up my order, and it took a loooooong time to get it. Phil Wood is another option (heavy and big bucks), and some hubs can be converted to 130, check out this thread.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## enio

Looks great when is all muddied up like that )


----------



## RacerX.29

Good looking bike and some interesting upgrades. I've been looking at one to convert into a gravel grinder. What are your thoughts on the brake feel with the combo of BB7 road w/ the 6700 Ultegra combo lever? Impressions of the fork? Which ti is used in the tubing, are the welds uniform throughout, and is there any type of finish/clearcoat on the frame or is it just raw w/ decals?


----------



## zuuds

sonic_W said:


> that's a sexy bike...how much does it weigh?


Not sure, it was very light out of the box, but I added some heavy stuff - MTB saddle, 32 spoke wheels (it came with 20 front 24 rear), slime tubes, and of course the disc brakes. I'll weigh it next time I go to the LBS, but I bet I pushed it over the 20lb. mark.


----------



## zuuds

RacerX.29 said:


> Good looking bike and some interesting upgrades. I've been looking at one to convert into a gravel grinder. What are your thoughts on the brake feel with the combo of BB7 road w/ the 6700 Ultegra combo lever? Impressions of the fork? Which ti is used in the tubing, are the welds uniform throughout, and is there any type of finish/clearcoat on the frame or is it just raw w/ decals?


Brakes feel pretty good, they still take some effort when braking from the hoods (less so than cantis however), but braking from the drops or the interrupter levers is pretty much one finger. (Although not in the same league as the XT hydraulic brakes on my mountain bike) 

The last time I had a rigid fork, it was an aluminum fork on a flat bar Giant hybrid/urban bike, this one's definitely plusher than the fork on my old Giant, but I don't have a baseline to really compare it other cross or road forks. I did get a little brake shudder at first, but that seems to be going away as the pads bed in.

The sticker says 3/2.5V Ti, the welds look very uniform, and I'm prettty sure it's a raw finish.


----------



## kdiddy

Has anyone had luck removing the decals from the Motobecane Ti bikes?


----------



## pretender

kdiddy said:


> Has anyone had luck removing the decals from the Motobecane Ti bikes?


You can remove the decals, but you'll still know.


----------



## bikesdirect

pretender said:


> You can remove the decals, but you'll still know.



And it a good thing to know; as this is one of the top production CX bikes made: plus Motobecane is one of the top brands in real CX bikes.

None of the magazine reveiws on Moto Ti discuss the brand being one of the few that makes bikes in Steel, Aluminum, CarbonFiber, and Ti ~~ but all the Moto Ti reviews talk about Moto Ti frame quality.

I just wish we could get more Ti Motobecanes to sell; the demand always is more than our stock.


----------



## bikesdirect

zuuds said:


> Not sure, it was very light out of the box, but I added some heavy stuff - MTB saddle, 32 spoke wheels (it came with 20 front 24 rear), slime tubes, and of course the disc brakes. I'll weigh it next time I go to the LBS, but I bet I pushed it over the 20lb. mark.



Thanks for your purchase
Your bike looks great

We will in time bring another version with BB7 and heavier wheels.
I have seen and heard from several buyers who added disc; so it is becoming a popular setup.


----------



## weltyed

if that bike came speced with rival i would be considering it right now. cant find a Ti frame with disc tabs...


----------



## BenH

I've considered getting one for Commuting (sorry, that's probably unpopular too) due to fender clearance. I hear you on the stem spacers but I wish the bike had a little more head tube. I had the Phantom Cross Pro and had decent luck but the brakes were awful. I got v-brakes with cable travel adjusters. It was a big improvement. I also replaced the Ritchey wheels. They were way out of true on arrival (the entire box looked like it had been shipped repeatedly and attacked during each trip).

When the Ti came out, I wished I knew it was coming. I ended up with a Giant Seek which works great but is on the heavy side and now I'm much further from work so would like a lighter weight commuter.

I'd LOVE a bike that came stock with discs. The bike has a great price but after buying calipers and new wheels, you're a few more hundred $$ behind.


----------



## zuuds

BenH said:


> I've considered getting one for Commuting (sorry, that's probably unpopular too) due to fender clearance. I hear you on the stem spacers but I wish the bike had a little more head tube. I had the Phantom Cross Pro and had decent luck but the brakes were awful. I got v-brakes with cable travel adjusters. It was a big improvement. I also replaced the Ritchey wheels. They were way out of true on arrival (the entire box looked like it had been shipped repeatedly and attacked during each trip).
> 
> When the Ti came out, I wished I knew it was coming. I ended up with a Giant Seek which works great but is on the heavy side and now I'm much further from work so would like a lighter weight commuter.
> 
> I'd LOVE a bike that came stock with discs. The bike has a great price but after buying calipers and new wheels, you're a few more hundred $$ behind.


Lol, I had a Giant Seek 1 too, I actually sold that bike to get this one. I had the same impression as you - great bike, but weighs a ton.

In my pics I have 40mm of spacers under the stock 110mm 6 degree stem. I've since swapped that out for a 110mm 30 degree rise stem with 20mm of spacers underneath. It's still not pretty, but gets me the minimal seat-to-bar drop I'm going for.


----------



## BenH

How do you like it on pavement ? Think it would make a good longer distance commuter ? I always wonder how much power the Seek's Alfine hub robs me of (there isn't much to start with).


----------



## zuuds

BenH said:


> How do you like it on pavement ? Think it would make a good longer distance commuter ? I always wonder how much power the Seek's Alfine hub robs me of (there isn't much to start with).


I think it's a lot cushier on pavement, but comparing this bike to the Seek is apples to oranges. (Ti frame, carbon fork, and 32c tires at 60 psi versus Al frame, CrMo fork, and 
23c tires at 90 psi.) It would be a better long distance commuter than the Seek for the simple reason that it has drop bars so you could vary your hand position.


----------



## RacerX.29

BenH said:


> I'd LOVE a bike that came stock with discs. The bike has a great price but after buying calipers and new wheels, you're a few more hundred $$ behind.


If you want a cross/road bike w/ disc's, check out a '09 or earlier Salsa La Cruz. I think they came stock w/ discs, and also offered a frame only option. For '10, Salsa has changed the frame from steel to ti, and the discs are gone, but you can probably find one if you hunt on eBay or the net - maybe worthwhile to check you local shop, there may be a few avail from the distributor still.


----------



## Thom H

I personally think a bike mfg should go with cantis or discs. Pick one. Empty holes for cantis or frame fixtures for empty discs bothers my eyes. Every hole needs a part hanging from it. I don't even have bottle bosses on my race Moots.


----------



## 88 rex

Thom H said:


> I personally think a bike mfg should go with cantis or discs. Pick one. Empty holes for cantis or frame fixtures for empty discs bothers my eyes. Every hole needs a part hanging from it. I don't even have bottle bosses on my race Moots.


That's why there are custom builders......like Moots.:thumbsup: 

That Ti Fantom is pretty nice!! 

Someone mentioned the road bike with discs, and I just thought I'd throw out the Salsa Vaya option. Nice bike, and one of the bikes that replaced the steel La Cruz. My heart still lusts for a Las Cruces for racing.


----------



## eldarko

I went through the same dilemma wanting to build up a cross bike using campy stuff I already had. It is extremely difficulty finding road spaced disc hubs for campy. Velocity makes a set you can purchase from www.bikemania.biz. I was concerned with the dish on Velocity Campy disc hubs and ended up going with White Industry Hubs spaced to 135. I ended up buying a Soma Double Cross which is spaced to 132.5 and takes road or mountain hubs.


----------



## kind

that is one sick bike.. im jealouuuuus


----------



## runningdud

pretender said:


> You can remove the decals, but you'll still know.



how do you go about removing the decals?


----------



## eric_syd

Sorry to ressuscitate an old thread.
I like this frame and would love to buy one but from an aesthetic (and comfort I bet) point of view, the Head tube seems quite short on the photos, that's why the OP is using a 30deg stem.
So my questions to the OP are: 
What frame size have you got ? 
What is the actual headtube length? it is not on the geometry chart on BD web site.


----------



## BenH

Agree on the head tube. Not sure why it can't be made taller. I've yet to see a photo of one without 4+ spacers. I know it's a race bike but for the folks who don't, stacking spacers and flipping the stem is a downer.


----------



## cs1

BenH said:


> stacking spacers and flipping the stem is a downer.


Is that strictly from an aesthetic point of view or practical?


----------



## BenH

Both. A few CM of extra head tube are going to be stronger and lighter, and of course look much better. The Fantom's seem to have much shorter head tubes than even most hard core race bikes.


----------



## cs1

BenH said:


> Both. A few CM of extra head tube are going to be stronger and lighter, and of course look much better. The Fantom's seem to have much shorter head tubes than even most hard core race bikes.


Fair enough. That's the only problem with threadless headsets. They look stupid with a lot of spacers of flipped stem. OTH, a quill stem doesn't look as bad long.

Still, the Moto is a good buy for the money and I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## BenH

I rode one for a while as a "fast" commuter and agree it's a good buy. I had the cross pro. The Ritchey Wheels were pretty wobbly but put on Mavic's. It served me well but the brakes never did work well in poor weather. I'm itching to try one of the Ti models with discs which are supposed to be coming in August. I'll wish for a taller head tube but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## 18usc371

zuuds - 

Any updates or further impressions worth mentioning for the bike now that you've lived with it for a few months?

Also, any problems with the Specialized Borough CX tires? I've "read" (FWIW) thy're prone to flats/defects.

Both the bike and the tires are on my short list - so any info is appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

18usc371


----------



## zuuds

Unfortunately no - a few months after I got the bike, I started having patellofemoral issues with my knees, and had to stop riding. :mad2: I'm going through physical therapy now, and hoping to get back on the bike soon.

I didn't have any problems with the Borough CX tires for the small amount of miles I put on them (they still have the fuzzies), I was running them at 60psi on road, and 40 psi off road. I was actually amazed at how much traction they had off road considering the slick center section. I installed them with slime lite tubes. The tires were VERY difficult to get onto the rims, but the Stan's ZTR Crest rims are not really designed for tires this narrow. At $50 a pop, the tires are a bit pricey, but they're a niche product (and they're made by big S) so that's to be expected. When I bought the tires at the shop, just for sh*ts and giggles we mounted up a 42mm Bourough CX on the rear wheel. It cleared the rear chainstays (just barely), but it looked like a beach cruiser tire.

Before my knees went south on me, I was still trying to get the fit dialed in. In the pics it has a 6 degree 110mm stem with 40mm of spacers. I swapped that out for a Ritchey 30 degree 110mm stem and 25mm of spacers. (looks just as horrible) I probably should have went 120mm when I got the 30 degree stem, because it seems the reach shortened a bit too much. My riding position is much more upright than the average person's, I have a bad L5-S1 disc, and my back just could not handle the 6 degree stem.


----------



## c-lo

zuuds have you taken your bike to your LBS to get fitted?? seems they would be able to set you up as you need it.


----------



## 18usc371

zuuds - 

Sorry to hear about your knees - I hope you recover quickly!

Thanks for the tire info - I'm looking at the 32mm Armadillo version.


----------



## Dion

runningdud said:


> how do you go about removing the decals?


Scotch Bright and Carb Cleaner. This is not a Motobecane, I SWEAR!


----------



## eric_syd

Dion said:


> Scotch Bright and Carb Cleaner. This is not a Motobecane, I SWEAR!


Is it a Fantom Cross Team Ti ? Looks like a sloping top tube, what size is it ?


----------



## Dion

eric_syd said:


> Is it a Fantom Cross Team Ti ? Looks like a sloping top tube, what size is it ?


NO!  It's the MTB Team Ti. Great bike!

I have 4 Motobecane bikes and had 2 others in the past (one was for the wife that didn't quite fit her right). There is nothing wrong with these bikes. The worst thing about them are the decals and people's remarks about them.


----------



## Killroy

Bump
Does anyone else have a Moto Fantom Team Ti Cross to review. Its tempting for my first cross bike.


----------



## BenH

*What are you going to use it for ?*

CX Racing ?

Commuting with Fenders ?

I had a Cross Pro which was pretty good. You'll be hard pressed to match the price. For non-racing, the head tube is pretty short so you'll either have tons of spacers or be in a pretty aggressive position. I bought mine for commuting and it worked pretty well for me. 

Pros:
Price
Ultegra Levers, derailleurs
Ritchey Bar, Stem, saddle

Cons:
Ritchey wheels (pretty far out of true)
Fork had aluminum steer
Overall package seemed heavy (but I never did weight it)

I'd definitely consider the Ti bike. I think it has a carbon steer fork and disc tabs.


----------



## bikesdirect

BenH said:


> CX Racing ?
> 
> Commuting with Fenders ?
> 
> I had a Cross Pro which was pretty good. You'll be hard pressed to match the price. For non-racing, the head tube is pretty short so you'll either have tons of spacers or be in a pretty aggressive position. I bought mine for commuting and it worked pretty well for me.
> 
> Pros:
> Price
> Ultegra Levers, derailleurs
> Ritchey Bar, Stem, saddle
> 
> Cons:
> Ritchey wheels (pretty far out of true)
> Fork had aluminum steer
> Overall package seemed heavy (but I never did weight it)
> 
> I'd definitely consider the Ti bike. I think it has a carbon steer fork and disc tabs.



BenH - your PM space is full
here is answer I tired to send your to your PM [maybe others will find it interesting to - or chime in]

Ben

I tend to use the standard 130spacing on CX bikes
and of course we do bring one that has discs and 2 that you can just bolt disc onto

however, as discs are now 'legal'
I will probably add some bikes that are 135mm and have dics

we have even seen a few guys put dropbars on this bike 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_sprint_disc.htm

Plus I have 4 'monster cross' bikes coming with disc and dropbars - running 45c tires; but can mount 70028c up to 29x2.2 - those bikes have 135mm spacing

Can I ask you a couple of questions?

Cable routing? does it need to be traditional CX with road frt der?

Frame type : do you like traditional or semi-compact with taller HT?

thanks

mike


----------



## zuuds

bikesdirect said:


> BenH - your PM space is full
> here is answer I tired to send your to your PM [maybe others will find it interesting to - or chime in]
> 
> Ben
> 
> I tend to use the standard 130spacing on CX bikes
> and of course we do bring one that has discs and 2 that you can just bolt disc onto
> 
> however, as discs are now 'legal'
> I will probably add some bikes that are 135mm and have dics
> 
> we have even seen a few guys put dropbars on this bike
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_sprint_disc.htm
> 
> Plus I have 4 'monster cross' bikes coming with disc and dropbars - running 45c tires; but can mount 70028c up to 29x2.2 - those bikes have 135mm spacing
> 
> Can I ask you a couple of questions?
> 
> Cable routing? does it need to be traditional CX with road frt der?
> 
> Frame type : do you like traditional or semi-compact with taller HT?
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike


_Four_ monstercross bikes coming out?  Let's hear some more details - Al, steel, Ti frames? Parts spec? ETA? 

I don't know if you were specifically asking BenH for his opinion, but for the monstercross bikes, I would say yes traditional CX cable routing (all 3 on top), yes road front derailleur (easier compatability with drop bar levers), and yes semi-compact geo with taller HT.


----------



## AZ.MTNS

More info on Monstercrossers please . Traditional CX cable routing and tall head tube would be excellent . Thanks .


----------



## BenH

*Monster Cross Wish List*

Taller head tube (17cm would be fine on a 56cm frame, don't need to have it exaggerated).
Cable Routing ? Don't care. I'd be using it for a fast commuter.
Regular road front derailleur sounds fine.
135mm rear please ! So many more wheels to choose from.

I like the Volagi spec just fine. Geometry included. Only thing I'd change is the price and the 130mm rear axle spacing.

http://www.volagi.com/bikes/introducing-volagi™-liscio-ultegra-“braking”-all-rules-msrp-359500

BB30 with a carbon frame would be pretty cool. I'm guessing BB30 just isn't a feature on non-carbon frames.


----------



## jediazsr

*My Moto Fantom CX 27speed*























































I changed out for shorter stem and will need to upgrade the saddle.

I did 30 miles on it as a road bike. I have 700x25 tires and it was excellent.


----------



## bikesdirect

zuuds said:


> _Four_ monstercross bikes coming out?  Let's hear some more details - Al, steel, Ti frames? Parts spec? ETA?
> 
> I don't know if you were specifically asking BenH for his opinion, but for the monstercross bikes, I would say yes traditional CX cable routing (all 3 on top), yes road front derailleur (easier compatability with drop bar levers), and yes semi-compact geo with taller HT.



There will be 2 Aluminum ones; kinda entry level one one and Apex on the other
these are semi-compact with taller HT -- 
27-speed Sora/Deore; Tektro, Formula, etc version about $595
20-speed Apex, BB5 version about $795

Then 1 4130DB version with very nice parts and option for SS; probably around $1195

Then 1 Super Nice Ti version with a CF fork that costs more than most frames! Very nice parts; probably around $1699

Still getting samples final quotes booking production Etc Etc
I am hoping to get these in by late summer

Using a great new tire from Kenda that is 700x45
but bikes can take 700x28 to 29x2.2

new type of fun bike; I am excited to see these


----------



## SleeveleSS

bikesdirect said:


> There will be 2 Aluminum ones; kinda entry level one one and Apex on the other
> these are semi-compact with taller HT --
> 27-speed Sora/Deore; Tektro, Formula, etc version about $595
> 20-speed Apex, BB5 version about $795
> 
> Then 1 4130DB version with very nice parts and option for SS; probably around $1195
> 
> Then 1 Super Nice Ti version with a CF fork that costs more than most frames! Very nice parts; probably around $1699
> 
> Still getting samples final quotes booking production Etc Etc
> I am hoping to get these in by late summer
> 
> Using a great new tire from Kenda that is 700x45
> but bikes can take 700x28 to 29x2.2
> 
> new type of fun bike; I am excited to see these


*GREAT* to hear. Monstercross is truly a great trend. I am definitely looking forward to the Ti framed version. I would be upset that I bought a Ti Fantom Cross Pro not too long ago, but how can I be when I like my current bike so much. I mentioned in the review I posted that the main thing I was lacking in this bike was tire clearance, as I have always wanted a true monstercross bike, and was considering custom. This might just be my solution. I'll just have to find a buyer for the current bike. Or turn it into the weight weenie bike and let the monster handle the trailer hauling and "work" duties. 

And please tell me the fork you're mentioning is the EDGE cross. I've heard nothing but great things about them and they have pretty great tire clearance if I recall.


----------



## Killroy

*bikesdirect*, I'm just one customer, but this is what I did:

1. I wanted disc brakes and I don't care for drop bars for cross. If you watch people race, most people don't use the drops anyway. 
2. I also like 1X9 for mountain and cross. For a cross double, there is so much gearing overlap anyway. 

The result is a bike that is ~3 pounds lighter - with Disc Brakes!

The only thing I would change is to make it disk only with post mounts on the fork and frame to eliminate the adapter. The bike would look cleaner and be even lighter. Of course, you make a disk only bike, but it is not your sweet looking Ti and it does not have top of the line parts. I would do a carbon cross frame to it it was lighter than your Ti. 135 mm spacing would be good also.


----------



## SleeveleSS

Killroy said:


> *bikesdirect*, I'm just one customer, but this is what I did:
> 
> 1. I wanted disc brakes and I don't care for drop bars for cross. If you watch people race, most people don't use the drops anyway.
> 2. I also like 1X9 for mountain and cross. For a cross double, there is so much gearing overlap anyway.
> 
> The result is a bike that is ~3 pounds lighter - with Disc Brakes!
> 
> The only thing I would change is to make it disk only with post mounts on the fork and frame to eliminate the adapter. The bike would look cleaner and be even lighter. Of course, you make a disk only bike, but it is not your sweet looking Ti and it does not have top of the line parts. I would do a carbon cross frame to it it was lighter than your Ti. 135 mm spacing would be good also.


Is that a race only bike for you? If so, do you have other cross racing bikes? If not, what do you use it for?


----------



## Killroy

SleeveleSS said:


> Is that a race only bike for you? If so, do you have other cross racing bikes? If not, what do you use it for?


I ride it and race it. Since there is a lot of road around me to get to the trails (Campbell), its been fun to ride. Plus I started riding rides that are part road and part dirt for fun.


----------



## SleeveleSS

Killroy said:


> I ride it and race it. Since there is a lot of road around me to get to the trails (Campbell), its been fun to ride. Plus I started riding rides that are part road and part dirt for fun.


Just curious. Did you get rid of the drops because you didn't use them, or because cyclocross racers you saw didn't? Especially for a bike that gets the use you're describing, the extra hand positions would seem to be a plus. Not to judge, just looking for opinion.


----------



## Killroy

SleeveleSS said:


> Just curious. Did you get rid of the drops because you didn't use them, or because cyclocross racers you saw didn't? Especially for a bike that gets the use you're describing, the extra hand positions would seem to be a plus. Not to judge, just looking for opinion.


I rode my Raleigh One Way with 32c touring tires off road and deiced that I did not like drop bars for off road work. Bar ends on mountain bikes were the fad, I never liked them. Now I rarely see them.


----------



## SleeveleSS

That's true, they definitely aren't in vogue at the moment. I have a set of super comfy Cane Creek bar ends on my mountain bike, and for getting out of the saddle and climbing they are the tits. I really think they offer a more natural hand position. Nice bike. Now I just have to decide if I'm going to put discs on mine.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

I still like bar ends for any climbing.


----------



## shaned

*Yes please!*



bikesdirect said:


> Plus I have 4 'monster cross' bikes coming with disc and dropbars - running 45c tires; but can mount 70028c up to 29x2.2 - those bikes have 135mm spacing
> 
> Can I ask you a couple of questions?
> 
> Cable routing? does it need to be traditional CX with road frt der?
> 
> Frame type : do you like traditional or semi-compact with taller HT?
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike


Mike - GREAT to hear that there are more disc/drop CX (is monster cross MX yet?) bikes on the way. :thumbsup: To answer your questions: 

1) A road front der would be great! These bikes are light and it's great to go fast when you want or even when just going far. (personally I'd like 2x10 Rival or Force) 

2) Cable routing - I'm up in the air on this. How about a side routing? This would allow shouldering (CX barriers) but also not prevent the use of some frame mounted bags (e.g. CDW Fuel Cell, or Relevate Gas Tank) which are awfully handy on long gravel grinders.

3) Geomentry - YES YES YES relaxed geo with a longer HT. PLEASE! I'm not asking for the huge slope of the 29ers, but definately not the near horizontal of many CX bikes. Somewhere in between would be perfect for (what I admittedly see as) the use of these bikes - CX, MTB "lite", touring, gravel grinders. Those who want a serious aggressive geo will likely look at different bikes. 

$.02 

Looking fwd to the new frames!!!


----------



## Killroy

After buying a commuter bike with Avid BB7 cable-actuated Disc Brakes, I would rather have simple cantilever brakes than Avid. If you want discs, go hydraulic which does not give you many options other than a flat bar or a goofy setup worthy of a BikeSnobNYC post.


----------



## donttazmebro

I love my avid bb7 on my cross/commuter and I look forward to building another century touring bike with discs.

I am happy to see BD doing Disc compatible ti cross frames.

If we are asking for upgrades i would request the following 
135mm rear spacing
BB30
Disc only fork/triangle

at BD pricing I have the money to buy this right now


----------



## amillhench

Killroy said:


> *bikesdirect*, I'm just one customer, but this is what I did:
> 
> 1. I wanted disc brakes and I don't care for drop bars for cross. If you watch people race, most people don't use the drops anyway.
> 2. I also like 1X9 for mountain and cross. For a cross double, there is so much gearing overlap anyway.
> 
> The result is a bike that is ~3 pounds lighter - with Disc Brakes!
> 
> The only thing I would change is to make it disk only with post mounts on the fork and frame to eliminate the adapter. The bike would look cleaner and be even lighter. Of course, you make a disk only bike, but it is not your sweet looking Ti and it does not have top of the line parts. I would do a carbon cross frame to it it was lighter than your Ti. 135 mm spacing would be good also.


3 pounds lighter? What is the current weight? Thanks.


----------



## Killroy

amillhench said:


> 3 pounds lighter? What is the current weight? Thanks.


17.8 lb with pedals


----------



## BenH

*Any news from BikesDirect on next years CX bikes ?*

September is so far away : (


----------



## rudedog55

anyone have an idea on what the all carbon disc fork weighs on the Motobecane??

is the disc fork used on the TI bike the same as the aluminum versions??

thanks


----------



## amillhench

I'm guessing heavy based off average total build up weights. 700g+??? I just ordered a Ritchey WCS cross fork to replace mine. I'll weigh it when I pull it off.


----------



## rudedog55

amillhench said:


> I'm guessing heavy based off average total build up weights. 700g+??? I just ordered a Ritchey WCS cross fork to replace mine. I'll weigh it when I pull it off.


is your Ritchey WCS a Disc compatable fork?? I have the shuddering wonder EC90 on my Yeti, and am looking to upgrade/change to disc front. 

Although the EC90 is very light, i am not, and would not mind a 100g heavier fork that is Disc compatible.

My Yeti with race tubbies comes in around 17lbs in size large, not light, yet not a tank either.


----------



## amillhench

No, its canti only. I am pulling the BB7s off. They are a pain. I would anticipate many light weight disc forks coming out this year, though. Until then you could look at wound up, and nashbar sells the winwood under their name. Not sure on weights for those. 17 lbs is pretty good for a cross bike.


----------



## PruneJuice

Really great looking bike (the Fantom Ti). I have always loved how they look, aggressive and classy at the same time. 

I currently have the inexpensive aluminum frame. I've been happy enough with it that as soon as I can afford it my upgrade cross bike will be a Fantom Ti! (though this may be 5-10 years..........) Oh well, until then I'll enjoy your pictures. Have fun on it!


----------



## _Rob_

Hi guys. I was doing a google search researching this bike and found this thread. Should I hold off buying the Cross Ti Team or Pro? It was mentioned that there were some new models coming out in September (this month) but I don't see them yet.

Also to Killroy- I really like how you have your bike setup with the flat bar. I tried to send you a PM but apparently I need 10 posts before I can. Could you PM me (assuming I can receive them) on what you had to buy/do to get your bike setup like that? I'd appreciate it very much.

Thanks for any info you guys can provide. I'm trying to find a tough frame that can handle a little off road riding with my 6'4" 260lb body but still be quick for the daily commute/weekend ride.


----------



## Killroy

I would hold out for the new model year. Usually there is a pre-order deal and the next disc ready Moto will probably have 135mm rear spacing, which makes getting new disc wheels a whole lot easier.

A high-end Ti Disc only bike from Bikes Direct would be cool like the "Outlaw" model. Naked disc-only forks and seat stays are sexy!

I dare you to look for a 130mm disk hub. There is nothing out there.


----------



## _Rob_

Ok, that's what I was thinking. Haha, yeah I read about the frustrations in finding a 130mm.

Hmm, I just went to reply to your PM and now it's gone. Thanks for the info though, I appreciate it.


----------



## zoubiwah

im wondering when's the "new model year". still the "old" model for now


----------



## RStoR

*Search and you shall find!*



Killroy said:


> I dare you to look for a 130mm disk hub. There is nothing out there.



I found three in a matter of minutes. 

White Industries MI6-CX
White Industries

Phil Wood Cyclocross Disk 
Phil Wood Disc Rear Cyclocross Hub - Wheelbuilder.com

Velocity Road Disk
Velocity - Content Template


----------



## bmn

Killroy said:


> *bikesdirect*, I'm just one customer, but this is what I did:
> 
> 1. I wanted disc brakes and I don't care for drop bars for cross. If you watch people race, most people don't use the drops anyway.
> 2. I also like 1X9 for mountain and cross. For a cross double, there is so much gearing overlap anyway.
> 
> The result is a bike that is ~3 pounds lighter - with Disc Brakes!
> 
> The only thing I would change is to make it disk only with post mounts on the fork and frame to eliminate the adapter. The bike would look cleaner and be even lighter. Of course, you make a disk only bike, but it is not your sweet looking Ti and it does not have top of the line parts. I would do a carbon cross frame to it it was lighter than your Ti. 135 mm spacing would be good also.


i'm guessing this is the heavier rival cx. i like your setup tho.
which disc brakes and handle bar did you get? Also, did you have to adapt anything else like the shifters?

thanks


----------



## Killroy

bmn said:


> i'm guessing this is the heavier rival cx. i like your setup tho.
> which disc brakes and handle bar did you get? Also, did you have to adapt anything else like the shifters?
> 
> thanks


I used Formula R1 Disc brakes and grip shift. Both are very light. Ultegra STI shifter/levers are not light.


----------



## jroden

_Rob_ said:


> Also to Killroy- I really like how you have your bike setup with the flat bar. I tried to send you a PM but apparently I need 10 posts before I can. Could you PM me (assuming I can receive them) on what you had to buy/do to get your bike setup like that? I'd appreciate it very much.
> 
> Thanks for any info you guys can provide. I'm trying to find a tough frame that can handle a little off road riding with my 6'4" 260lb body but still be quick for the daily commute/weekend ride.


changing a road bike to flat bars is not hard, but you have to buy some junk. I think with the new oversized road bars, you can find a MTB bar with the same size clamping area so you don't need to buy a new stem, I believe 31.8, but better measure.

You may end up wanting to change your stem length, though.

So, you need to buy bars, hand grips, brake levers and shifters. You may end up needing some additional housing for the cables.

Not a huge job, you need cable cutters and standard hand tools and an hour or two. if you buy new, a shop can swap parts and keep your unused parts as take off so you don't have to sell them


----------



## waterlaw

*Moto Can CX Fantom Ti Team*

Got this bike on August 6 and wow, it rocks. Very smooth and fast, forgiving in that titanium way, and so far, zero maintenance.

Here's what I did to it: 

Avid BB7 disc brakes, 160mm front, 140mm rear.
Selle Italia saddle and Solo carbon seatpost.
Shimano PD-985 pedals.
50T chainring.
Gore RideOn sealed derailleur cable system.
Barrel adjusters on the brake cables.
25 mm Gatorskins.
Bottle cage.

I'm using it as a commuter this winter, so also added:

Fenders, rack, lights.

No disrespect to Motobecane, but had to tone down the graphics a bit and do a bit of personalization.









Rack and fender fitment was a bit tricky, but was eventually resolved with a simple 1 inch aluminum cylindrical spacer. I won't be overloading this rig, however, since the lever arm on that screw probably won't take more than 15kg.









A Trek Portland, but in Ti with a bomber fork.


----------



## unclemat

Killroy said:


> A high-end Ti Disc only bike from Bikes Direct would be cool like the "Outlaw" model. Naked disc-only forks and seat stays are sexy!


Bikedirect, are you listening?

I was looking at Fantom Ti options, but the available configs are giving me a pause. My ideal configuration would be "Fantom Ti Team Fire Disc", basically current Fantom Ti Team, but with following changes..

1. 135mm rear hub spacing
2. disc brake only frame, so disc brakes stock (BB7 preferred, BB5 will do)
3. 2013 SRAM Force gruppo

Tell me it is coming and I can place preorder today...


----------



## unclemat

Edited my post above... turns out it's pretty much done deal that the standard rear hub spacing for cx disc frames is 135mm. Motobecane really should update the frame so the bike is not an odd ball in that regard. And selection of disc-ready 130mm wheels is extremely limited indeed, and it's not gonna get better.


----------

